

Universal iOS batch photo uploader app for Flickr - kemalta

Hi,<p>We just released a new universal iOS app that will let you batch upload photos to Flickr. The iPhone is the most popular camera on Flickr and we believe that this app will be very useful for Flickr users. PhotoLoader is easy to use and does one thing very well: batch upload photos (resized or in their original resolution) to Flickr!<p>Please feel free to check it out: http://www.yakamozlabs.com/apps/photoloader_for_flickr.<p>App Store url: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photoloader-for-flickr/id452985601?mt=8
======
kemalta
<http://www.yakamozlabs.com/apps/photoloader_for_flickr>

App Store url: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photoloader-for-
flickr/id4529...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photoloader-for-
flickr/id452985601?mt=8)

------
ScottWhigham
When you say you have a "universal iOS app", does that mean that you have one
app that works on iPad and iPhone? I think so - just making sure. That's the
first time I've heard that term.

~~~
kemalta
Yes, it's one app that works on the iPad and iPhone.

